# Grooming Puppy



## justinvoll (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a goldendoodle puppy and I am trying to find out how often I can give him a bath. He is still being potty/crate trained and he has a occasional accident. I would like to give him a bath every time he soils his crate. If it is once or twice a week is that too much? I don't want his skin to be too dry or harm his coat by doing this.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

As long as the shampoo you use is gentle, it is probably fine. Puppies tend to need more frequent baths since they get dirty so often.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Show dogs get bathed quite often and don't have issues. Just use a gentle shampoo made for dogs, and make sure to rinse every last bit out of his coat.


----------



## pinksand (Dec 11, 2013)

I massage a bit of olive oil into my puppy's fur if I've had to bathe him frequently due to muddy playtime etc. It seems to help keep his skin from drying.


----------



## redranger (Sep 30, 2013)

Here we use 50% dog shampoo and 50% baby shampoo solution for our pup Jarred.


----------

